# Looking for a certain wood



## fenland (Mar 16, 2017)

To all the UK people on here. I'm looking to buy a piece of wood similar to american butternut. I have been told light walnut is similar. I only want this to do a trial using different oils to see the end finish as I have a special hand carved topper I want to make sure I don't mess up. As I say I will be throwing it afterwards so it does not matter it it has cracks or flaws or is even very thin or fat or very uneven.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

think you may find it difficuly to get .T here are specalist wood suppliers on the net you could try them but to buy a small pices to throw away you may as wellbuy a piece for a tooper and work it yourself .whatever you decide it will cost


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Perhaps you could check are the professional woodworkers' shops; maybe stairbuilders. Perhaps they have some cut offs.


----------



## fenland (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks someone has been kind enough to offer me a piece.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I am not familiar with woods in the UK. Color wise Elm seems similar but it is a dincer wood and would take a finish differently.


----------

